# Can/will males feed chicks



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

If the female died before the chicks started hatching? I have two hatchlings and neither are fed. Will he feed them or is there no hope at all.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You may have to step in and assist feed until he picks up the slack. He is probably depressed because she's gone and isn't sure yet that he has to take care of them on his own. But males can and will feed babies on their own if they have to.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

He had a clutch with a diffent hen before who is also gone now.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

OK but he may not realize that he needs to feed them yet. It may take him a day or two to pick up on the fact that he has to do it himself so you're going to have to supplement feed the times he doesn't. 

May I ask what your set-up is like? Do you have FSL available to them? Losing hens can be prevented in this way.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

roxy culver said:


> OK but he may not realize that he needs to feed them yet. It may take him a day or two to pick up on the fact that he has to do it himself so you're going to have to supplement feed the times he doesn't.
> 
> May I ask what your set-up is like? Do you have FSL available to them? Losing hens can be prevented in this way.


I don't know how to hand feed i dont know what fsl is and i already lost all my hens and plan on selling the maining male. I'm getting out of cockatiels.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

FSL is full spectrum lighting, I'm suspecting you're losing all your hens due to not providing this light to them. It helps them to absorb calcium, without it you can provide all the calcium in the world and you would still lose hens. And this is for ALL species of birds not just tiels. Even humans need it to absorb calcium. 

There are videos on youtube that can show you how to hand feed or a vet can show you. You, as a breeder, owe it to these babies to at least attempt to keep them alive. If you can't, see if you can find a breeder near you who will take them.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

roxy culver said:


> FSL is full spectrum lighting, I'm suspecting you're losing all your hens due to not providing this light to them. It helps them to absorb calcium, without it you can provide all the calcium in the world and you would still lose hens. And this is for ALL species of birds not just tiels. Even humans need it to absorb calcium.
> 
> There are videos on youtube that can show you how to hand feed or a vet can show you. You, as a breeder, owe it to these babies to at least attempt to keep them alive. If you can't, see if you can find a breeder near you who will take them.


Where they are located they have natural sun light. And i dont know any breeders even near me.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Is it through a window? If so this is not enough as window blocks about 95% of the actual UV rays coming through so its not doing them any good. You can do a search online for breeders near you.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

roxy culver said:


> Is it through a window? If so this is not enough as window blocks about 95% of the actual UV rays coming through so its not doing them any good. You can do a search online for breeders near you.


Nope its not through a window. Its through an open door to a back shed.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Is it for a full 8hrs? Breeding hens need at least 8hrs of UV light. And do they get pellets or fresh veggies. Seeds don't really provide a good source of calcium.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

roxy culver said:


> Is it for a full 8hrs? Breeding hens need at least 8hrs of UV light. And do they get pellets or fresh veggies. Seeds don't really provide a good source of calcium.


Its from when the sun comes up at 7 to when it goes down at 8. And i don't see hows its gonna make a difference now since the female is already gone from laying to many eggs.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm just trying to help you figure this out. You do still have her babies in your care and even if you are getting out of tiels, ALL birds need this light, not just tiels. Its a general bird thing. So if you continue to breed other birds you need to know. And I don't think sunlight through an open door is enough, and that combined with overlaying is probably what did her in. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SPjfGPeZ9Q This video shows handfeeding...you insert the syringe into the mouth from the right side (your right) pointing it to the babies left.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

roxy culver said:


> I'm just trying to help you figure this out. You do still have her babies in your care and even if you are getting out of tiels, ALL birds need this light, not just tiels. Its a general bird thing. So if you continue to breed other birds you need to know. And I don't think sunlight through an open door is enough, and that combined with overlaying is probably what did her in.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SPjfGPeZ9Q This video shows handfeeding...you insert the syringe into the mouth from the right side (your right) pointing it to the babies left.


Last time i attemted to handfeed a cockatiel it died. .


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its better to attempt then to do nothing and let them starve. You just have to be patient and calm. It'll take them a time or two to get used to the syringe but its worth a shot.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It really is their only hope to survive...if the daddy bird doesn't feed them enough they'll be tooo weak to beg and he'll quit feeding them once they stop begging. Either that or he'll be too aggressive trying to get them to beg and he'll fatally injure them. You risk losing them no matter what you do since you're inexperienced at handfeeding BUT their best chance is through you.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Where do you live? Maybe someone on this site is close to you. Don't give up. You can do it. Hopefully the daddy bird will start to help too.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

I got a good look at the chicks one had a full crop the other has a little bit of food in it so i think he is feeding them. I just hope he keeps it up. Its hard to see when hes really aggressive in the box.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

That is good he is feeding them now. Feeding is NOT critical when they first hatch because the chicks are getting nutrients from the yolk that is absorbed. Some parents may not feed for the first 12-18 hrs. They will only give a drop or two of fluids for hydration.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You may want to have a back-up plan in case something were to happen (ex: he stops feeding them) … finding someone who has experience with hand-feeding would be a start. I hope that it won’t come to that though.


----------

